# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2020



## Snifa (1 Set 2020 às 21:04)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2020 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

por aqui dia agradável sem calor excessivo, mínima de *15.6ºc* e máxima *22.9ºc. *

Já se nota uma pequena descida das mínimas, com manhãs algo frescas.

Neste momento 17.7ºc vento NNW 15Km/h e 85 % HR.

Nos próximos dias a temperaturas devem subir um pouco, atingindo valores próximos dos 30ºc .


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2020 às 01:45)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima  de 23,4°C
Atual de 16,3°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (4 Set 2020 às 15:12)

Perspetiva-se um FDS de verdadeiro Verão por estas bandas, com máxima prevista de 35º para sábado e domingo em Braga, com céu limpo e pouca ou nenhuma nortada no litoral.


----------



## 1337 (5 Set 2020 às 20:59)

O forno do Lima voltou á carga por estes dias. Ontem máxima de 34.3ºC, hoje máxima de 35.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2020 às 08:55)

Bom dia 
Noite tropical 
20,5°C
Vento de leste que seca tudo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2020 às 13:32)

Boa tarde,

Dia quente com lestada instalada.

Junto às praias em Gaia, temperatura ronda os 30/31°C


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2020 às 22:34)

Boas noites,

De volta ao Porto depois de uma semana por um tórrido Ribatejo. Regressado agora a casa depois de uma caminhada aqui à volta, mais parecia que ainda estava lá por baixo... que bafo!  Estações no centro da cidade ainda a registar perto de 26 ºC a esta hora


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2020 às 06:22)

Bom dia

Ontem a mínima foi tropical *20,9°C* e máxima de *30,6°C*
De salientar que durante a tarde não apareceu a habitual brisa marítima, a direção do vento manteve-se sempre de Leste/NE.

Agora sigo com* 20.5.ºC* e lestada a secar tudo, vento médio *37km/h* com rajadas acima dos *50km/h*


----------



## guimeixen (8 Set 2020 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

Lestada intensa de madrugada e parece que é para continuar agora de manhã. Neste momento estão 20,3°C e 34% de HR. Cheira a fumo e vê-se um incêndio a norte.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2020 às 20:28)

Boa noite,

mais um dia quente, mínima de *19.2ºc *e máxima *30.8ºc* 

Lestada por vezes forte presente uma boa parte do dia, mas, ao contrário de ontem, hoje rodou para NW durante a tarde.

Actual 24.1ºc, vento NNW 12 Km/h e 49% HR.

Por do sol de hoje visto aqui de casa, quase que parecia o "cogumelo" de uma "explosão nuclear" em alto mar, causada pela distorção e nebulosidade alta:







O sol  na realidade é uma "fornalha" de reacções termonucleares,


----------



## Stinger (12 Set 2020 às 14:30)

Super abafado e já nuvens altas

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (12 Set 2020 às 14:51)

Em Ponte de Lima é a fornalha do costume, já atingi 38,1ºC. Nem em Setembro tenho sossego


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2020 às 14:52)

É uma pena a estação meteorológica do IPMA de Viana do Castelo estar offline. Decerto que hoje registar-se-ão valores da temperatura próximos do recorde da cidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Set 2020 às 14:58)

1337 disse:


> Em Ponte de Lima é a fornalha do costume, já atingi 38,1ºC. Nem em Setembro tenho sossego


Habitua-te.


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2020 às 15:20)

Boa tarde 
Dia quente e abafado 
Céu parcialmente nublado , por nuvens altas 
Temperatura máxima de 34,0°C
46% hr
Já começa a descer , atuais 29,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (12 Set 2020 às 16:15)

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTE15/graph/2020-09-12/2020-09-12/daily

Incrível


----------



## AJCS (12 Set 2020 às 19:48)

Boa tarde,

A máxima foi de 33,2ºC mas ainda estão em 29,2ºC
Vamos ter uma noite quente, vento nem vê-lo
Pressão 1014 mbar estável nas últimas horas.
Vamos ver a mudança na próxima semana.
Para mim, já chega de calor!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2020 às 21:46)

Boas

Neste momento temperatura a subir *30.5.ºC *devido à rotação do vento para NE

Máxima *33.3.ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2020 às 00:19)

Noite quente por espinho, perto de 30°C cono alguns membros afirmam. Mesmo à beira mar. Só na praia é que sentes mais fresco


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2020 às 15:40)

Ontem em Ponte de Lima

Minha estação: 38.8ºC

IPMA: 38.3ºC

Impressionante as temperaturas de ontem no Litoral Norte


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2020 às 18:03)

Boa tarde 
Céu encoberto 
Máxima de 32,6°C
Mínima tropical de 22,4°C
Temperatura em descida 26,2°C
56% hr 
Vento de oeste 
A partir de amanhã mudança de tempo 
Segunda metade de setembro mais fresca e com alguma chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (13 Set 2020 às 18:17)

Máxima de 31,8ºC
Minima 22,2ºC
Pa 1017 mbar sem grandes alterações ao longo do dia
Neste momento 29,3ºC com céu totalmente encoberto e muito abafado.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Set 2020 às 19:51)

Boa tarde. 
Depois de um dia muito quente ( embora não tanto como ontem , onde a temperatura atingiu os 36° c ) ,  o tempo já está em mudança , já estamos a iniciar a transição do verão para o outono , o céu  já está completamente encoberto .
Vamos ver se aparece alguma animação para a madrugada .


----------



## Stinger (14 Set 2020 às 01:00)

Ja chove por aqui 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Set 2020 às 01:14)

Stinger disse:


> Ja chove por aqui
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Aqui também, cinzas... Noite muito agradável.


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Set 2020 às 01:33)

Está a começar a chover .


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2020 às 08:13)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro 
Chuviscou de madrugada 
0,4 mm
20,7°C 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (15 Set 2020 às 00:39)

Boa noite,

Por aqui ontem foi um dia bastante quente e abafado, a estação mais próxima registou mínima de *20.9ºC* e máxima de *33,1ºC*
Ao início da noite ainda caíram umas pingas sem acumulação.

Hoje o panorama foi diferente, dia mais fresco e vento fraco predominante de S/SW, com mínima de *18,4ºC* e máxima de *24.5ºC*, uma queda de quase 9ºC

Por agora o céu mantém-se pouco nublado, com *18,3ºC*. Prevê-se alguma chuva fraca amanhã de manhã, a ver se se acumulam as primeiras décimas de mm do mês


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

Acabou de passar o segundo aguaceiro do dia. Estes dois acumularam 1mm 
Estão 19ºC e pelas imagens de satélite deverá começar agora o céu a limpar.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Set 2020 às 09:53)

Aguaceiro moderado ao início da manhã  bastante fresco e nublado mas deverá começar a limpar.


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2020 às 11:58)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Aguaceiros de madrugada 
Acumulados  de 1,2 mm
Temperatura de 24,0°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## skinnedpt (16 Set 2020 às 15:50)

Hoje por volta do 12h30.

Penso que seja um halo solar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-N986B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (16 Set 2020 às 16:00)

Halo solar também por Braga. Efeito das nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## qwerl (16 Set 2020 às 17:27)

Boa tarde

Por aqui ontem foi um dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Ainda caiu um ou outro aguaceiro fraco ao início da manhã.
Dados de ontem na estação mais próxima:
Tmax: *24.3ºC*
Tmín: *17,9ºC*
Acumulado: *0.3mm*

Hoje o dia segue semelhante, seco e um pouco mais quente, com vento fraco de SE. Neste momento estão *22,2ºC*
Tmax: *26,5ºC*
Tmín: *16,3ºC*


----------



## Stinger (16 Set 2020 às 19:40)

Ja se ve algo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2020 às 11:27)

Isto hoje vai ser é um grande fiasco por aqui, nem sequer vai chiover pelo que se vê no Sat e radar.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 11:29)

1337, serás dos últimos a receber o manjar, mas irás recebê-lo. A ementa é que pode ser mais ou menos generosa. Sejamos pacientes.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Set 2020 às 12:14)

No Litoral Norte vai ser um evento muito fraquinho .
O que está previsto chover quase até ao fim do mês não é nem metade da precipitação média mensal de setembro . Já vi setembros muito melhores ...  Tanta promessa para muito pouco ...


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2020 às 13:17)

Ja cai umas gotas pela foz 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Set 2020 às 13:42)

Crazyrain disse:


> No Litoral Norte vai ser um evento muito fraquinho .
> O que está previsto chover quase até ao fim do mês não é nem metade da precipitação média mensal de setembro . Já vi setembros muito melhores ...  Tanta promessa para muito pouco ...



Mas isso já é mais que sabido. Que depressões a oeste/sudoeste nunca favorece o litoral norte. Teremos de esperar por frentes ou por depressões que desçam pelo norte da península ibérica.
Também concordo que pouco ou nada irá chover por aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2020 às 13:43)

Manhã de sol e algum calor, tarde já a começar com um aguaceiro fraco há pouco


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 13:47)

Boas,

Muito fraquinho pelo Porto, até ver. Para já tudo se resume a meia dúzia de gotas e alguma obscuridade, acompanhadas por uma brisa mais fresca. Não se adivinha nada de interessante no radar para as próximas horas


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 13:54)

Perdoai-me caros amigos...mas estais muito enganados. Aguardai pelo desenrolar do dia, em muitos locais vai haver festa.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2020 às 13:56)

Trovão ao longe


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 14:14)

O arco de instabilidade que atravessa o Litoral Norte intensifica-se no seu percurso para norte. Possivelmente pela aproximação/passagem pelo "penico", também conhecido por Paços de Ferreira...


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2020 às 14:26)

Grande chuvada com gotas enormes, até parece granizo pelo barulho. Foram audíveis também alguns trovões.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 14:29)

Eu avisei...não acreditavam! Este evento tem potencial, algum até de caraterísticas «tropicais», que pode trazer conveção localmente severa.


----------



## Paula (17 Set 2020 às 14:38)

Boa tarde.

Chove (e de que maneira) acompanhada de trovoada, por Braga.


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2020 às 14:40)

Trovoada com alguma chuva, Vamos lá ver o que rende


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 14:41)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu avisei...não acreditavam! Este evento tem potencial, algum até de caraterísticas «tropicais», que pode trazer conveção localmente severa.


É o normal...não vale a pena ligar muito.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 14:41)

1337 disse:


> Trovoada com alguma chuva, Vamos lá ver o que rende



1337, tal como te prometi aí tens a tua festa, e está apenas a começar.


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Set 2020 às 14:47)

Nós aqui na região do Porto temos é um arco contra instabilidade. Porto = estabilidade.
Muito difícil de trovejar aqui no Porto. 
Pode ser que lá para o final da tarde com o aquecimento diurno aconteça alguma coisa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2020 às 14:50)

Aqui há pouco rompeu-se uma nuvem das grandes. Chuva torrencial e por vezes altos roncos


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2020 às 14:53)

Boas
Por Gondomar céu nublado 
Já pingou , mas apenas ameaças ....
26,4°C
62% hr 
Vamos ver as próximas horas o que irá trazer 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2020 às 14:55)




----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 15:15)

Iceberg disse:


> Eu avisei...não acreditavam! Este evento tem potencial, algum até de caraterísticas «tropicais», que pode trazer conveção localmente severa.


Eu acredito... o meu comentário era relativo, unicamente, ao local onde me encontro 
Olhando o radar, pode ser que lá para o final da tarde chegue cá alguma animação.


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2020 às 15:40)

Iceberg disse:


> 1337, tal como te prometi aí tens a tua festa, e está apenas a começar.


Bom, melhor que nada mas foi fraquita, rendeu pouco. O que mais gostei foi de alguns roncos porque de chuva apesar de ser pingas grossas só acumulei 3.05mm


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 15:55)

Livecam da Praia da Costa Nova, Aveiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 16:07)

O pessoal do norte que se prepare.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 16:09)

Vem aí muita festa.


----------



## Ruiamaro (17 Set 2020 às 16:21)

Tanta choradeira e afinal são os mais contemplados como sempre.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 16:27)

A ficar muito negro... já se ouviram alguns roncos


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Set 2020 às 16:27)

A roncar forte a E/SE agora. Bastante escuro.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2020 às 16:27)

Trovoada por cima de Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Set 2020 às 16:33)

Está a perder força à medida que a avança para norte.


----------



## supercell (17 Set 2020 às 16:37)

Belo aguaceiro com trovoada que passou por Aveiro mas agora vem lá a parte final que promete ser bem mais forte.... 
Céu bastante escuro e trovões cada vez mais perto com grande cadência...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 16:41)

Grande raio sobre o mar! A roncar forte 
Já chove


----------



## Litos (17 Set 2020 às 16:44)

Parece que o ceu nos vai engolir!!! Vista para sul!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 16:51)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento, finalmente!


----------



## Gates (17 Set 2020 às 16:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade neste momento, finalmente!



Por aqui também, mas durou apenas uns 10 minutos, agora chuva fraca. Espero que aí dure mais.
Muita trovoada!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 16:58)

Gates disse:


> Por aqui também, mas durou apenas uns 10 minutos, agora chuva fraca. Espero que aí dure mais.
> Muita trovoada!


Acabou  Mas parece-me que vem mais a caminho


----------



## skinnedpt (17 Set 2020 às 17:00)

Santa maria da feira, caiu uns 5 raios e um diluvio. Um caiu no para raios do pingo doce.

Enviado do meu SM-N986B através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2020 às 18:59)

Já chove por Gondomar 
20,2°C
86% hr
Acumulados de 1,2 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (17 Set 2020 às 19:08)

Arco íris. Santa Maria da feira

Reporto também 4 relâmpagos vistos desde Aveiro, cerca das 17:20h.

(Já não posto há coisa de um ano!)






Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Set 2020 às 20:05)

Por aqui já caíram uns pingos mais fortes ao final da tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 20:11)

Boas,

A chuva ainda não regressou, mas para compensar tivemos por cá dois arco-íris bem intensos e um bonito pôr-do-sol 
Acumulados fraquitos, inferiores a 1 mm em todas as estações disponíveis para a cidade (oficiais e amadoras). 
S. Gens segue com 1,6 mm e Pedras Rubras com 4,4 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2020 às 20:42)

Boa noite a todos! 
Estou de regresso das tormentas, depois de um verão atribulado. 
Por falar em tormentas, aqui pelo litoral norte a chuva esta a ser escassa e a trovoada?! Nem apareceu. 
Aguardar para ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas. 
Cumprimentos a todos. 
Protejam-se


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Set 2020 às 20:54)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> Estou de regresso das tormentas, depois de um verão atribulado.
> Por falar em tormentas, aqui pelo litoral norte a chuva esta a ser escassa e a trovoada?! Nem apareceu.
> Aguardar para ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas.
> ...



Para cá não me parece que vá haver nada de relevante , não há avisos do IPMA para o Litoral Norte para os próximos dias  . Cá é um não evento , choveu e vai chover mais alguma coisita , mas cá  chove muitas vezes  , é normal .
O que eu vejo é que estamos a entrar no último terço do mês e  , para um mês que tem uma precipitação média de 100 mm , ainda não choveu praticamente nada . Uma miséria .


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2020 às 20:59)

Boa noite, o dia resumiu-se a um curto aguaceiro forte pelas 18h30 e uns quantos mais fracos/moderados. Ainda ouvi uns trovões ao longe mas nada de raios. Esperava mais... A rifa está a sair à malta do sul, aproveitem pessoal


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Set 2020 às 21:46)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa noite, o dia resumiu-se a um curto aguaceiro forte pelas 18h30 e uns quantos mais fracos/moderados. Ainda ouvi uns trovões ao longe mas nada de raios. Esperava mais... A rifa está a sair à malta do sul, aproveitem pessoal



Também têm direito .


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 22:37)

Boas noites,

Cá ficam umas fotos do bonito entardecer de hoje aqui pelo burgo 





































Tudo calmíssimo lá fora, fresquinho e muito agradável com 18,9ºC.


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Set 2020 às 17:00)

Com um bocadinho de sorte ainda levamos com um bocado da linha de instabilidade que se está a formar na região centro e tem movimento para Norte vamos a ver se aguenta até cá.


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2020 às 17:15)

Por Aveiro passou um belo aguaceiro de chuva forte, vento moderado e alguma trovoada...

Continua a chover fraco e o vento está a começar a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## skinnedpt (18 Set 2020 às 17:52)

A chegar a santa maria da feira.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N986B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 18:40)

Boas,

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade pelo Porto. O céu apresenta um ar ameaçador. Está um ambiente estranho...

A imagem de radar é, certamente, uma daquelas para recordar...


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2020 às 18:41)

Vista para que tenho agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2020 às 18:43)

Vista para sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## skinnedpt (18 Set 2020 às 18:59)

Santa maria da feira: até faz fumo. Que chuvada que decorre aqui agora. 

Grande trovao aqui agora. 


Enviado do meu SM-N986B através do Tapatalk


----------



## skinnedpt (18 Set 2020 às 19:03)

E vem aí mais...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N986B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2020 às 19:13)

Nota se o clarear e as cortinas ao fundo para sul.

Aqui as nuvens deslocam se muito lentamente e vento zero. Está neste momento a pingar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 19:28)

Já chove bem pelo Porto


----------



## Stinger (18 Set 2020 às 19:31)

Ja vi relâmpagos e nota se a curva das nuvens a enrolar de acordo com a depressão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Set 2020 às 19:36)

Chuva forte e rajadas nos últimos minutos!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 19:36)

Que bela rega!  Escuridão total!


----------



## qwerl (18 Set 2020 às 19:37)

Boa tarde 

Ontem foi um dia de céu nublado, trovoada e alguma chuva durante a tarde.
Dados de ontem:
Tmáx: *26,5ºC*
Tmín: *16,7ºC*

Hoje o dia foi de sol de manhã, mas durante a tarde os efeitos da tempestade já se sentiram, com vento moderado e tempo abafado
Há pouco caiu uma grande chuvada e já se viram 1 ou 2 relâmpagos, no entanto na estação mais próxima o acumulado é ainda modesto, 0.3mm. Na estação de Gulpilhares, relativamente próxima, já se acumularam 5.6mm.
Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *26,0ºC*
Tmín: *16,1ºC*

Neste momento estão *18,1ºC* e chove moderadamente, puxada a vento moderado, tempo bastante fechado

Edit_ Em Pedroso já se acumularam *12mm*, célula potente mesmo por cima


----------



## AJCS (18 Set 2020 às 19:37)

O cenário é o mesmo, chuva em aproximação.
Máxima foi de 25º e a PA tem descido ao longo do dia, agora marca 1006 mbar.
Vamos ter molho.


----------



## rfilipeg (18 Set 2020 às 19:39)

Como é que pra Gandra, Penafiel está vento aqui por Gondomar e arredores vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 19:40)

Pelo radar parece-me que assistimos a uma intensificação do sistema... ecos mais fortes






Continua a chover a bom ritmo


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Set 2020 às 19:43)

rfilipeg disse:


> Como é que pra Gandra, Penafiel está vento aqui por Gondomar e arredores vento praticamente nulo.


Rajadas das células, não estão associadas ao núcleo da depressão como no litoral centro penso.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 19:59)

Trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2020 às 20:34)

Boa noite 
Chove por Gondomar 
Não sei acumulados ( meu pluviômetro avariou ).Só terei um novo na próxima semana.
Temperatura máxima  de 25,2°C
Atual de 20,0°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Set 2020 às 20:40)

Boa noite a todos.
Por aqui tudo calmo, chuvisco fraco, temperatura amena.
Sem trovoadas e a chuva persistente teima em não cair.
Condições atuais: Temperatura de 21.8ºC, humidade relativa de 65%, velocidade media do vento de 9.7kph, direção do vento: N


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Set 2020 às 20:59)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Por aqui tudo calmo, chuvisco fraco, temperatura amena.
> Sem trovoadas e a chuva persistente teima em não cair.
> Condições atuais: Temperatura de 21.8ºC, humidade relativa de 65%, velocidade media do vento de 9.7kph, direção do vento: N


 
O Alto Minho não teve evento . Há pouco caiu aqui uns chuviscos com um pouquinho de vento , foi o melhor que se arranjou .


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2020 às 21:59)




----------



## qwerl (19 Set 2020 às 00:26)

Boa noite

Mais alguma chuva, por vezes forte até sensivelmente às 21h, altura em que cessou e o tempo ficou calmo, e assim se mantém.

O acumulado na estação mais próxima (Canelas) é reduzido: *5,3mm*. Em Pedroso registou-se um acumulado de *18,8mm*, relacionado com a passagem local de uma célula mais intensa.


Amanhã sim, promete ser um dia todo ele bem regado no nosso litoral e interior Norte, com chuva persistente e acumulados potencialmente interessantes, chuva essa que parece não querer largar este canto tão cedo  após vários meses de Setembro secos e quentes, eis que temos o outono a começar logo neste mês, tal como deve ser


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2020 às 12:10)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar chuva moderada 
Não sei os acumulados ( estou espera do meu novo pluviômetro )
Mínima de 17,3°C
Temperatura atual de 19,5°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (19 Set 2020 às 13:11)

Boas
Vai chovendo forte neste momento 

Noite de aguaceiros fortes, 17,5mm acumulados em Canelas, 10,4mm em Pedroso

Está também relativamente fresco: *17,7ºC* atuais

O dia de hoje promete sem dúvida acumulados interessantes


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2020 às 14:28)

Boa tarde,

Acumulados mais generosos hoje do que ontem pelo Porto; 11,18 mm acumulados.
Chuva fraca neste momento e 17,7 ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2020 às 16:59)

Boas, 

A tarde segue bem regada pelo Porto, já deu para lavar a viatura 
16,51 mm e, aparentemente, mais a caminho 

Deixo três registos da chegada do Alpha ontem:


----------



## guimeixen (19 Set 2020 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

Já esteve a chover certinho por aqui, mas agora parou. Vendo o radar não será por muito tempo.
O acumulado anda por volta dos 4mm.

Deixo aqui dois registos da primeira trovoada que passou aqui na quinta por volta das 14h20:


----------



## Gates (19 Set 2020 às 17:14)

Que dia. Chuvada após chuvada...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2020 às 17:22)

Gates disse:


> Que dia. Chuvada após chuvada...


Mais a caminho 






Dá gosto ver tudo regado! 
18,29 mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (19 Set 2020 às 23:18)

*48mm* em Pessegueiro do Vouga, Sever do Vouga
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPESSE3


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2020 às 23:32)

Boa noite 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados na ordem dos 27 mm ( segundo estações aqui nos arredores de Gondomar )
Máxima de 20,2°C
Atual de 18,1°C
99% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (19 Set 2020 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Vai chovendo de forma moderada, após um dia de períodos de chuva forte com algumas interrupções durante a tarde, com céu bastante encoberto e sombrio, excelente dia de outono.
A estação de Canelas regista o belo acumulado de *44,7mm* 
Tudo a escorrer água, é assim que se quer
Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *19,0ºC*
Tmín:*16,4ºC*
Atual: *18,1ºC*


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Set 2020 às 23:48)

Boa noite .

Chove com bastante intensidade .

Noite de muita chuva !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Set 2020 às 00:31)

Boa noite a todos.
A chuva por aqui está escassa 
Ora chuvisca ou está nublado.
Bom fim de semana 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Set 2020 às 03:32)

Parece que a chuva quer vir 
 Chove moderado


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2020 às 20:49)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã
Acumulados ( segundo estações aqui perto 5,1 mm)
Temperatura máxima de 22,3°C
Temperatura mínima de 17,9°C
Temperatura atual de 19,0°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (20 Set 2020 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado com abertas, agradável mas algo "tropical"
Apenas caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a noite.
Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *21.5ºC*
Tmín: *17,4ºC*
Acumulado: *2.0mm*


----------



## qwerl (21 Set 2020 às 23:02)

Boa noite 

Dia agradável, sem chuva, céu pouco nublado ou limpo, só agora à noite é que voltou a encobrir por nuvens baixas...

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *22,4ºC*
Tmín: *16,0ºC*
Atual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2020 às 19:41)

Onde andam os aguaceiros com trovoada previstos para hoje???
IPMA falhou redondamente para o dia de hoje.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Set 2020 às 20:10)

Boa noite .
Chove bem .


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2020 às 20:16)

rfilipeg disse:


> Onde andam os aguaceiros com trovoada previstos para hoje???
> IPMA falhou redondamente para o dia de hoje.



Eu não vejo qualquer referência na previsão atualizada para trovoadas no dia de hoje, aguaceiros sim, por vezes fortes a partir do fim da tarde, olhando ao radar e  mais hora menos hora acabarão por chegar, agora se nos calha exatamente "em cima do  nosso quintal" isso já  é outra história..

Previsão para 3ª feira, 22.setembro.2020

RESUMO:
Muita nebulosidade com precipitação no litoral Norte a partir do
final da tarde, e céu pouco nublado no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros dispersos, sendo mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral
a norte do Cabo Mondego a partir do final da tarde, podendo
ser temporariamente fortes no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de sudoeste, sendo por vezes
forte (até 40 km/h) nas terras altas no final do dia.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se
geralmente pouco nublado no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Possibilidade de ocorrência aguaceiros fracos a partir do final
da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) de sudoeste.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde, que poderão ser
temporariamente fortes.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) de sul/sudoeste.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20/23ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Bruno Café

Atualizado a 22 de setembro de 2020 às 14:0 UTC


Por aqui dia agradável, mas a manhã começou fresca, mínima de *14.0ºc* e máxima de *23.2ºc*.

Neste momento 19.5ºc , vento SSW 15 Km/h e 89% HR.


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2020 às 20:23)

Então a previsão foi altera pois ainda ontem o IPMA falava em trovoada e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Cesar (22 Set 2020 às 21:35)

Snifa disse:


> Eu não vejo qualquer referência na previsão atualizada para trovoadas no dia de hoje, aguaceiros sim, por vezes fortes a partir do fim da tarde, olhando ao radar e  mais hora menos hora acabarão por chegar, agora se nos calha exatamente "em cima do  nosso quintal" isso já  é outra história..
> 
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 22.setembro.2020
> 
> ...


Também  cada vez atualizam mais tarde.


----------



## Cesar (22 Set 2020 às 21:36)

São  alterações  de ultima hora.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2020 às 21:43)

Confirmo, também vi as previsões descritivas de manhã e havia referência a trovoadas para o Norte e Centro, como se vê agora na previsão para amanhã.
Não me recordo se estavam igualmente previstas para o Grande Porto.

Vai chuviscando, finalmente, pelo Porto.


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Set 2020 às 22:11)

E olhando às imagens de satélite não vislumbro nada a não ser nuvens baixas....enfim....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Set 2020 às 01:19)

Chove moderado!!!  
rain rate 4.5mm/h

EDIT: rain rate 9.5mm/h
Grande aguaceiro


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Set 2020 às 01:27)

Chuva e vento .


----------



## rfilipeg (23 Set 2020 às 15:45)

Mais um dia e mais uma vez as previsões do IPMA a saírem furadas. 
Nem pingou hoje.
Só tenho a certeza que iremos continuar a ter tempo seco e ameno.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2020 às 17:00)

rfilipeg disse:


> Mais um dia e mais uma vez as previsões do IPMA a saírem furadas.
> *Nem pingou hoje.*
> Só tenho a certeza que iremos continuar a ter tempo seco e ameno.


----------



## qwerl (24 Set 2020 às 00:17)

Boa noite 

Ontem foi um dia bastante agradável, com céu pouco nublado e encobrindo ao fim da tarde.
Dados de ontem:
Tmáx: *23,1ºC*
Tmín: *14,7ºC*
Acumulado: *0.5mm*

Hoje caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a noite, inclusive um muito intenso pouco depois da meia noite, no entanto o resto do dia decorreu sem chuva e alternando entre o pouco e o muito nublado. O acumulado registado pela estação que sigo será um pouco inferior dado que o aguaceiro foi muito localizado
Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *20.9ºC*
Tmín: *15,3ºC*
Atual: *15.2ºC* (Aos poucos as noites estão a ficar mais frias, já se sente bem a mudança de estação, este ano a tempo e horas)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Set 2020 às 00:47)

Boa noite a todos! 
Por aqui vai caindo chuva miudinha. 
Tº actual - 16.1ºC
HR - 98%


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Set 2020 às 09:33)

Bom dia .

Céu nublado , caiu chuva fraca quase a noite toda ( fraca , mas certinha ) .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Set 2020 às 19:19)

Boa tarde/ noite!
Céu nublado, com abertas, a chuva teima em não cair. 
Já se nota os dias mais frescos com a entrada do vento de N/NO. 
T-17.6ºC
HR-72%
D.V- N/NO
V.V- 6.1kph


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Set 2020 às 20:29)

Boa noite .

Chove com alguma intensidade !

Arrefeceu bem , tempo já bem outonal .


----------



## João Pedro (24 Set 2020 às 21:44)

Boas noites,

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade, bastante inesperado. 0,5 mm acumulados e 15,7 ºC.
Durante a manhã andei pela Feira e choveu bem entre, sensivelmente, as 9 e as 10h00.


----------



## Stinger (24 Set 2020 às 22:06)

Hoje parece que havia uma auto estrada perto das serras do porto.

Ou seja, no porto centro nem 1 pinga e na zona de gondomar ja havia aguaceiros moderados

Caiu agora à pouco mais um aguaceiro intenso

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (24 Set 2020 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia foi de períodos de céu nublado, aguaceiros fracos durante a noite e tempo bem mais fresco, com o vento a acentuar a sensação térmica outonal.
Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *19,8ºC*
Tmín: *14,4ºC*
Acumulado: *1,0mm*

Neste momento estão *14,9ºC* (aqui junto a um ribeiro devem estar menos, no entanto não tenho o sensor comigo), e nota-se uma noite bem mais fresca que as anteriores, já a pedir algum agasalho


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Set 2020 às 02:05)

Boa noite a todos,
A pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco que nem acumulou. 
Condições atuais: T- 15.8ºC; Humidade relativa 71%; D.V- N/NO; V.V- 1.1kph


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Set 2020 às 03:17)

Mais uma aguaceiro fraquinho, rendeu cerca de 0.5mm
Temperatura em queda 14.1ºC; Humidade relativa de 80%


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2020 às 21:10)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Dia com periodos de céu nublado 
Máxima de 19,0°C
Mínima de 13,0°C
Temperatura atual de 15,0°C
77% hr

Já recebi o meu pluviômetro.



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (26 Set 2020 às 02:32)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia fresco com o vento de Norte a acentuar a sensação térmica 
Durante a noite ainda caiu um ou outro aguaceiro fraco.
Dados de ontem:
Tmáx: *19,1ºC*
Tmín: *13,3ºC*
Acumulado: *0.3mm
*
A noite segue fresca com *13,2ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Set 2020 às 03:00)

Boa noite a todos! 
A temperatura de momento esta nos 10.ºC, noite fresquinha.


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2020 às 09:10)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Noite fresca 
Mínima de 11,0°C
Atual de 12,2°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Set 2020 às 12:02)

Boa tarde.  

Céu nublado , a chuva deve estar iminente.

Noite fria com Tmin de 9° c .


----------



## guimeixen (26 Set 2020 às 13:30)

Boa tarde,

Dia bem fresco, máxima para já de 17°C. Agora começou a chover fraco e a temperatura já está a baixar, estão 15,5°C agora.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Set 2020 às 16:52)

Boa tarde,
Um dia de inverno a antiga.
Chuva fraca, nuvens baixas e temperatura própria para esta época.


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2020 às 19:35)

Dia gélido por Ponte de Lima com máxima de apenas 18.1ºC.  São  7.5ºC abaixo da média, isto em tempos de aquecimento global quem diria


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Set 2020 às 19:39)

Que boa rega está a cair aqui nesta zona.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2020 às 19:43)

1337 disse:


> Dia gélido por Ponte de Lima com máxima de apenas 18.1ºC.  São  7.5ºC abaixo da média, isto em tempos de aquecimento global quem diria


Não te podes esquecer da primeira quinzena amigo, que foi quente, provavelmente será mais um mês quente no relatório do IPMA.


----------



## Tonton (26 Set 2020 às 21:26)

1337 disse:


> Dia gélido por Ponte de Lima com máxima de apenas 18.1ºC.  São  7.5ºC abaixo da média, isto em tempos de aquecimento global quem diria



A máxima média deste dia anda na casa dos 22ºC... 18,1ºC gélido... e se fossem 8,1ºC???


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2020 às 21:34)

Tonton disse:


> A máxima média deste dia anda na casa dos 22ºC... 18,1ºC gélido... e se fossem 8,1ºC???


Onde é que tu vês médias por dias? A média é feita nos 30 dias do mês e não aos dias. Assim como no início do mês tive 10ºC acima da média.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Set 2020 às 22:25)

1337 disse:


> Onde é que tu vês médias por dias? A média é feita nos 30 dias do mês e não aos dias. Assim como no início do mês tive 10ºC acima da média.


Consegue-se ver isso através dos gráficos das normais 1961-1990 que, infelizmente, não sei se ainda estão disponíveis para consulta. Contudo, lembro-me de ver que a temperatura média era de 26-28 graus no princípio do mês mas depois descia para os 22 já no final do mês, isto para Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Gates (26 Set 2020 às 23:41)

Por aqui chove fraco mas sem interrupção desde há umas 3 horas.
Temperatura baixou bastante. Estão neste momento 16 graus. Mais afastado do mar deve estar ainda mais baixa.


----------



## qwerl (26 Set 2020 às 23:58)

Boa noite,
Que bela noite para aqui vai, de chuva fraca mas persistente desde o início da noite, tocada a vento moderado de noroeste
Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *18,2ºC*
Tmín: *11,7ºC*
Acumulado: *5,8mm* (bem bom para um dia em que se prometia no máximo uns chuviscos)


----------



## 1337 (27 Set 2020 às 03:56)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Consegue-se ver isso através dos gráficos das normais 1961-1990 que, infelizmente, não sei se ainda estão disponíveis para consulta. Contudo, lembro-me de ver que a temperatura média era de 26-28 graus no princípio do mês mas depois descia para os 22 já no final do mês, isto para Viana do Castelo.


Pouco relevante. Um mês com 25.6ºC de média já é a calcular com o início mais quente e o fim mais fresco. Quando as temperaturas andavam nos 30 e muitos não veio cá ninguém dizer que a média no início do mês também era mais elevada. Não pode ser só quando dá jeito.


----------



## Tonton (27 Set 2020 às 21:32)

1337 disse:


> Pouco relevante. Um mês com 25.6ºC de média já é a calcular com o início mais quente e o fim mais fresco. Quando as temperaturas andavam nos 30 e muitos não veio cá ninguém dizer que a média no início do mês também era mais elevada. Não pode ser só quando dá jeito.



A questão não era tanto estares a empolar a média, era mais o classificares 18,1ºC como gélido...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2020 às 21:34)

1337 disse:


> Dia gélido por Ponte de Lima com máxima de apenas 18.1ºC.  São  7.5ºC abaixo da média, isto em tempos de aquecimento global quem diria


Deixa lá as bocas para o tópico apropriado, à conta disto já se desestabilizou este que é um tópico de SEGUIMENTO METEOROLÓGICO.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2020 às 21:42)

Tonton disse:


> A questão não era tanto estares a empolar a média, era mais o classificares 18,1ºC como gélido...





SpiderVV disse:


> Deixa lá as bocas para o tópico apropriado, à conta disto já se desestabilizou este que é um tópico de SEGUIMENTO METEOROLÓGICO.


Cético do aquecimento global...


----------



## qwerl (27 Set 2020 às 23:13)

Boa noite 

Por aqui o dia foi solarengo e ameno, apenas com alguma nebulosidade durante a manhã.
A partir da tarde a nortada intensificou-se e soprou moderada a forte, ainda a lembrar o verão

A noite segue calma com *14,5ºC* e céu limpo, numa tónica que deverá continuar nos próximos dias - pelo menos até quinta, a partir daí parece que se avizinham tempos meteorologicamente interessantes

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: *21,4ºC*
Tmín: *14,3ºC*


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 01:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Deixa lá as bocas para o tópico apropriado, à conta disto já se desestabilizou este que é um tópico de SEGUIMENTO METEOROLÓGICO.


Uma pessoa não pode meter um bocado "lenha na fogueira" também 
Fora de brincadeiras, a máxima foi de 18.1ºC mas o dia foi mesmo gélido porque na maior parte do dia andou nos 15/16ºC. Gélido para a época do ano obviamente.


----------



## qwerl (30 Set 2020 às 00:23)

Boa noite 

Nada para contar nos últimos dois dias: sol e alguma nebulosidade alta, nortada moderada durante a tarde. De notar as noites que já estão a ficar bastante frescas, pena não ter o sensor comigo, mas diria que neste momento a temperatura está certamente abaixo dos 10ºC.

Dados de ontem (estação mais próxima)
Tmáx: *23,5ºC*
Tmín: *12,2ºC*

Dados de hoje
Tmáx: *22,7ºC*
Tmín: *13,4ºC*


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2020 às 18:44)

Aqui por Braga um pôr-do-sol já ofuscado por nuvens médias e altas, antevendo assim a prevista instabilidade de noroeste associada aos efeitos indirectos da depressão Alex que irá atingir com maior intensidade a costa ocidental francesa e também a região cantábrica.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Set 2020 às 23:56)

Boa noite a todos.
Por aqui chuva fraca. 
De momento 16.1ºC; HR 81%


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Out 2020 às 00:29)

Já chove .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Out 2020 às 01:14)

Chuva fraca mas certinha, acumulado de 3.5mm
Temperatura de 15ºC e humidade relativa de 94%
Sem vento


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Out 2020 às 09:49)

Bom dia .

Chove com intensidade .


----------

